
Google's 'mic drop' April Fool backfires immediately - antouank
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2016-04/01/google-mic-drop-backfires
======
trymas
> The theoretically humorous feature replaced 'Send and Archive' with 'Send
> and Mic Drop', which muted conversations and added an apparently hilarious
> Minions gif.

How they did not think that this will backfire? If some one uses 'send and
archive' button a lot, they will not think twice on April fools about it.

Instead many people nuked (or could have) themselves out of conversations and
ruined (or could have) serious discussions.

At least in my circles, many people use mail for work, and for non-formal
conversations there is skype, slack, facebook, etc.

